# Internet speed?



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

I was horrified to find an estimate for internet service for 256KB and 512KB! Surely there is broadband available? They have broadband in small cities in Nicaragua, for heaven's sakes. I thought Dubai would have all ultra-modern everything in the technical arena.


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

roamer said:


> I was horrified to find an estimate for internet service for 256KB and 512KB! Surely there is broadband available? They have broadband in small cities in Nicaragua, for heaven's sakes. I thought Dubai would have all ultra-modern everything in the technical arena.


I cant speak for Dubai but in Australia its shocking....its very rare (or expensive!) to get unlimited Broadband usage and if you want a decent speed you really have to pay for it!


----------



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

That's amazing. You can get promotional rates on DSL lines in the US for as low as $15 per month. Cable companies charge $30-60 per month. Absolutely no one even offers anything but an unlimited service. I could understand if it were expensive, maybe, but the impression I got was that those were the only two choices available, 256K and 512K.


----------



## lordvader (Sep 24, 2008)

In NY im paying $29.95 for 10Mbps per month

whats the Tariff plans in Dubai ?


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

you get 512, 1 meg, 2 meg, 4 meg, 8 meg, and 12 meg. all from du. the 12meg is 750 dhs a month, and the 2 meg is 350 dhs a months.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Isn't that pretty good prices. I was paying about AUD$50 with Optus at home, for 2gig prime time 12midday to midnight and free time unrated 4gig for the other 12 hours, monthly, never went over was on internet a fair bit it helped having the unrated time. Thanks for that info any other advice you've got is much appreciated


----------



## Hipper (Sep 22, 2008)

This is the first I've heard about this, I'm really shocked. I'm on 10meg for £17 in the UK - I'm moving to Dubai next month and there's no way I want to do away with high speed web. How on earth can Du justify 449dhs (i checked) for the 4meg service and 749dhs for 12meg? thats like £110 per month....


----------



## lordvader (Sep 24, 2008)

Blood sukers lol
nothing we can do about it
im so addicted to the net & go online for gaming too

how will i live in dubai lol


----------

